# Quelle distribution linux pour QGIS



## pftlyon (25 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

 J'utilise régulièrement ce logiciel à titre personnel sur mon mac. Cependant j'en aurais besoin au boulot sur un PC. La version windows n'existant pas en 64b et QGIS étant développé sur linux à la base, je souhaiterais votre avis sur quelle distribution l'installer, du moins sur laquelle il aura les meilleures performances...???

Merci


----------



## tontonsigmund (17 Juillet 2013)

salut,  personnellement, j'utilise QGis 1.8 sous Debian Wheezy, et ça marche du feu de dieu.  sous wheezy, tu auras la version 1.7 par défaut, mais si tu ajoutes les dépôts qgis, tu auras la 1.8.


----------

